# Cateye Velo5



## UnaBonger (Aug 4, 2008)

Soo, I was given a Cateye Velo5 from a friend... I got the thing installed on my bike and all is well in that department. For the love of god, I cant figure out how to program the thing for my mountain bike tire size of 26x2.125. I seems to come pre-programmed for a 27" wheel size but the instructions say that its changeable...

Has anyone programed one of these before?


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 4, 2008)

No but the manual should help, no?
http://www.cateye.com/sites/cateye/upload/manuals/en/VL510-810_ENG+v3.pdf


----------



## UnaBonger (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, ordinarily the manual should help. Prior to asking the question, I anticipated a RTFM comment and tried figuring it out that way 

 I was more confused after reading the manual than before I started... My confusion lies in the settings portion of that link you attached (thanks for trying at least )

I've tried attaching a jpg of just that portion of the manual but not knowing this board that well, I'm not sure if it will show in this post or not  Please bear with me if it doesn't...


----------



## mondeo (Aug 4, 2008)

That part is the complete reset portion, entered into by pushing both the mode and set buttons simultaneously.

The part you want is on the first page, left column. Basically, get to the odometer mode, hit the set button on the back, choose tire size, hit set again.


----------



## UnaBonger (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, THANK YOU! That's exactly what I needed and what I was missing,


----------

